# Puppy kibble



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

I'm ready to switch Blu off the awful food the breeder had him on. But as i was doing research i found so many different brands! I live in the U.S and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions to help me out. Any advice will be appreciated  thanks!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Blue is suppose to be one of the best, same as Wellness, there are many of them. I use Nutro Ultra Holistic, one i compared it it was right up there with the others, and it seems one my sensitive stomach chi can tolerate. check Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor, they rate and compare most popular brands


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Acana, Orijen, Fromm Grain Free, or Wellness Core are all foods that are great foods and used by many users on here.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Fromm, that was my TOP pic,wanted so much to use that, especially with a rotation of flavors that they suggest. I was so upset when one of the 3 looked at me like I put glass in his bowl, LOL, just had to share.


----------

